# Should have done this years ago!



## Kiwimike (21/12/13)

Ok I admit it I'm a lazy brewer( too lazy to even bother posting on here unless I really have something to say!), having for years brewed the basics rather than experimenting. Of late I have started to change, using more malt, and more recently the addition of hops. Even just steeping about 1g per litre of brew has made significant difference to the aroma and taste. I am now a convert and vow that i will never again visit the darkside and brew without adding hops.

Thanks Ross for the great service from Craftbrewer - I think I've heard that before on this site somewhere - in sending me my shipment promptly!

Anybody else not adding hops but considering it DO IT!
:chug:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (21/12/13)

The slippery slope has begun, you will soon be with us. The dark side has better beer - period....

Cheers
BBB


----------



## Glot (21/12/13)

Yes, we are lucky in Qld to have some good online suppliers. Never take it for granted. It takes a lot of hard work from them to give that service.
I have heard that from a medical point of view, sugar comes into the same category as tobacco and alcohol. Perhaps hops should be added.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/12/13)

Have you used a different yeast yet Kiwi Mike?

I remember using hops for the first time and thinking hey this is pretty good! Then I tried a different yeast other then the kit stuff and lets just say the slope was enough to get me going and soon enough I had equipment, a mill, grain, a vac sealer, kegs, fridge and so on. By far a rewarding hobby, even for the laziest of lazy.


----------



## Kiwimike (22/12/13)

I have only tried different yeast a couple of times when the kit sachet didn't fire, so it wasn't really experimentation, but that day may come! There is so much you can do once the mindset is there, even without going full grain. Oh yes I think the slippery slope has just got steeper!


----------



## Yob (22/12/13)

Kiwimike said:


> I am now a convert and vow that i will never again visit the darkside and brew without adding hops.


_*BOOM!!*_ thats how it happens mate and you have the next few years to try out all the different hops as well.. it's a hell of a road, at least, thats what they tell me :lol:


----------



## Kiwimike (22/12/13)

Yob said:


> _*BOOM!!*_ thats how it happens mate and you have the next few years to try out all the different hops as well.. it's a hell of a road, at least, thats what they tell me :lol:


Yob, I think I have the rest of my life for all the permutations, by the time I try several different hops with the same brew type, then different brews, and so it goes on.....


----------

